# I think I found a cure for my SA



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Yesterday I not even was feeling my best and I talked with a hot girl looking in the eyes without even feeling anxious, uncomfortable or awkward. I also spoke with moderate fluency.

I also noticed a significant raise in overall confidence and calmness. Sometimes I get so unconcerned about people around me that I even stumble on people or do awkward/embarrassing things in public.

Seems that it also depends of how "excited" I am in the moment.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

so boners are the cure


----------



## HauntedByAFreak (May 20, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> so boners are the cure


Yet another treatment I'll have to take orally.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> so boners are the cure


No, boners are just a consequence of becoming social.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

HauntedByAFreak said:


> Yet another treatment I'll have to take orally.


Wow...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

HauntedByAFreak said:


> Yet another treatment I'll have to take orally.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

HauntedByAFreak said:


> Yet another treatment I'll have to take orally.


One of the first time i laugh on this website.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

So in order to cure my SA I have to get a 24/7 stiffy?

Man, who knew Viagra was the secret SA fighting drug.



HauntedByAFreak said:


> Yet another treatment I'll have to take orally.


You just won SAS.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

HauntedByAFreak said:


> Yet another treatment I'll have to take orally.


Brilliant


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Nobody takes me seriously here :serious:


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Didn't see this thread going this way when I clicked on it, but seriously that's good, if she didn't blow you off, shut up pervs, then that would seriously make me like oh I can actually talk to girls without having the do I really want to go say something to her thought.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Boner?? Viagra??? What the ****?????????

I was talking with the girl about our coding homework, not trying to **** her!! She's in my coding group and she asked me for advice. I used her as an example because people get all nervous and scared just to say "hi" to a pretty girl.

And when I said "excited", I wanted to mean "emotionally excited" not "sexually excited". Damn...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably never had it.


----------



## whaaah (Aug 11, 2014)

Good job man! So how did you overcome your SA? Self help? Medication?


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

whaaah said:


> Good job man! So how did you overcome your SA? Self help? Medication?


It is a bit complicated. Some time ago I discovered about dopamine and its effects on the brain, but I didn't find any link between my SA and lack of energy/motivation, so soon I forgot about it.

Some weeks ago I woke up with a fresh insight about my energy and motivation problems. I realized being tired is different from being unmotivated. Where I live there's a well known entrepreneur that works like 24/7, is often sleep deprived, probably often very tired, but always full of drive and energy (he is always so energized that it is insane). So I realized my problem may actually be in my head (a lack of motivation and drive).

I remembered about this dopamine stuff, that it is linked with motivation and energy, so I started researching about it and theorized that it could be my problem. I also thought it could be linked with my SA. I often felt like I was too under stimulated and fatigued to socialize, say things, like I had close to zero drive to connect with other people and do social things.

So I started trying to raise my dopamine levels in the brain. I started taking supplements daily (mainly green tea with ginkgo biloba) and it worked really well! I often felt really motivated and energized. I also felt much more confident than usual, less anxious etc. If it was 1 year ago, I would get all nervous just talking with a girl. I talked with one a few days ago, looking in the eyes, for several minutes, not even feeling uncomfortable.

So I think my social anxiety may in parts be caused by dopamine imbalances in my brain! I may have desensitized dopamine D2 receptors in the brain, so I don't feel the effects of dopamine when it is released. Dopamine is released when you see a possible reward. It makes you feel energized and motivated to get what you want and feel pleasure when you get it. I kind of feel "dead" most of time. No energy, no pleasure, no motivation to do anything. Since I am functioning in a sub-standard level, it isn't a surprise that I can't socialize well. I can't even do simple things like waking up in the morning, taking care of my appearance, studying etc.

So those thoughts about being judged, watched etc may have some rationality after all. The anxiety and lack of confidence may be because of my overall lack of energy and "weak" behavior: sluggish movements, weak body language, no desire to connect with people (so zero things to say), soft/slow/quiet voice etc. This makes me look like a weirdo or retard. Also, if you have lots of energy, a feeling that you can conquer the world, your confidence skyrockets and you automatically end up caring very little about what other people think of you.


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> so boners are the cure


It's a suppository, unfortunately.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

HauntedByAFreak said:


> Yet another treatment I'll have to take orally.


Tell me you are a girl. HAH


----------



## MollyOwl (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome, go you!

It's funny, whenever I let go of my SA/Gen Anxiety for a while I start to feel like I should probably be worrying more than I am  Than I let it go.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

TheLastShy said:


> It is a bit complicated. Some time ago I discovered about dopamine and its effects on the brain, but I didn't find any link between my SA and lack of energy/motivation, so soon I forgot about it.
> 
> Some weeks ago I woke up with a fresh insight about my energy and motivation problems. I realized being tired is different from being unmotivated. Where I live there's a well known entrepreneur that works like 24/7, is often sleep deprived, probably often very tired, but always full of drive and energy (he is always so energized that it is insane). So I realized my problem may actually be in my head (a lack of motivation and drive).
> 
> ...


Cool. Thank you for the info.


----------

